# Kodak Ex1011 Digital Photo Frame Update



## j_maxwell (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, I have a Kodak Ex1011 digital photo frame that plays avi and mpg movies as well as having built in wifi.

Basically I'm wanting to know how to update the players codecs for play Xvid etc, or a way to hack the software to install a different os.

Main thing I need it to do is to play the compressed movie formats.

Any ideas. Cheers


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is probably a way, but I suspect it would be much easier to convert the video before moving it over. Having built-in WiFi sounds like a really tall order! :grin:

I think I'd just look for a digital picture frame with the capabilities that you desire, I'm guessing retrofitting this one would be very difficult.


----------

